# Lapierre Zesty 514 Carbon umlackieren ? geht das ?



## Schocos (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Lapierre Gemeinde,

nach langem für und wider bin ich bei einem Lapierre Zesty 514.
Die letzte Frage die noch offen ist. Kann man den Carbon Hinterbau umlackieren / beschichten lassen ? Bei einem Aluminium Rahmen ist der Fall bekannt und klar, nur wie man einen Carbon Hinterbau bearbeiten darf ist mir vollkommen unbedarf. Schickt mir mal eure gut gemeinten Meinungen oder am besten Erfahrungen, gerne mit Bildern von euren individuell gestalteten Lapierres.

Schocos


----------



## en_masse (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin kein Lackierer, aber habe mich auch schonmal mit dem Thema beschäftig. Da auf dem Carbon eh schon eine Klarlack schicht liegt sollte es absolut kein Problem sein das Teil zu lackieren. Will man lange daran seine Freude haben sollte man die Oberfläche aber entsprechend vorbehandeln (lassen) und das ganze im Reinraum lackieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schocos (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo en_masse,

danke für wenigstens ein Versuch. Keiner traut sich so richtig an das Thema ran, so scheints mir. Im Internet sind viel Meinungen zu finden von Lack abkratzen bis abbeizen alles kein Problem.
Habe trotzdem gestern das Zesty aus dem Regal gezogen und kann einige Originalteile ab 02.11.10 anbieten.
XT Laufradsatz, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel ( Fizik Gobi ) sowie XT Antrieb mit Innenlager. Preise Verhandlungssache. Bei den Shimao Teilen biete ich 10 % IBC Rabatt auf den besten Preis im Internet. Exclusive Versand.

Dazu an jeden Young Gun eine Marzocchi All Mountain 2 150 mm Federweg, Absenkfunktion, gebraucht mit Kratzer und Spuren gekauft in 2006. Ca. 5000 km genudelt für schlappe 50 . exkl. Versand.


----------



## en_masse (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Schocos,

evtl solltest Du dich mit dem Vorhaben mal an ein paar Lackierer in Auto Tuning Foren wenden. Die haben da bestimmt mehr Erfahrung diesbezüglich.

Beizen finde ich ziemlich sportlich... Nachher löst sich die Matrix und kann keine Kräfte mehr zwischend den Fasern übertragen. Das wäre mir meine Gesundheit nicht wert.


----------



## Schocos (26. Oktober 2010)

en_masse schrieb:


> Hi Schocos,
> 
> Beizen finde ich ziemlich sportlich... Nachher löst sich die Matrix und kann keine Kräfte mehr zwischend den Fasern übertragen. Das wäre mir meine Gesundheit nicht wert.


 
Yep. lass das mit dem lackieren erstaml sein und pimpe mir das Rad mit ein paar interessanten Teilen, bis ich das weiß blau nicht mehr sehen kann


----------



## en_masse (26. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch auch ne gute Idee ;-)


----------



## DonBastiano (26. Oktober 2010)

Hast du schon mal über eine Folierung nachgedacht? Halte ich ehrlichgesagt für die bessere Lösung. 

1. Schutzfunktion fürs Carbon
2. Farbe kannst dir nach belieben aussuchen
3. ist schnell ausgewechselt, wenn du eine andre Farbe willst

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------

